# Pm-25mv Stand Floor Mounting Slot Width For Iso Machine Mounts



## 0110-m-p (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm looking to get all the parts for my new mill before the machine arrives and one of those parts are vibration isolating machine mounts. Only problem is that I don't know the slot dimensions on the stand to know what size mounts to get. 

The G0704 manual says to use M10 bolts to mount the machine to the stand, but I don't see any reference to the diameter bolt needed to mount the stand to the ground.

Can anyone inform me, what is the width of the stand floor mounting slots?


----------



## RVJimD (Apr 13, 2015)

Are you using the G green stand like what came with my G mill?  The width of the slot on the bottom is...

Jim


----------



## T Bredehoft (Apr 13, 2015)

Is there available, the bolt pattern between the PM 25 and the base unit? (Holes in the top of the stand?


----------



## brav65 (Apr 13, 2015)

I will measure mine and post when I get home tonight.


----------



## 0110-m-p (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks for the slot width Jim.

As long as the PM25 stand is the same stand as the G0704/G0759 it looks like I will be getting 1/2" stud machine mounts for my ridiculously uneven garage floor. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## GlennS (Apr 22, 2015)

When I asked Matt the dimensions of the footprint of the base for the PM25 his response was:
"... not sure on the base dimensions, last time they were 14-1/2x21, but it may be a little different. "
It sounds like the base dimensions may be subject to change from one shipment to the next.

Glenn


----------



## catoctin (Apr 24, 2015)

Matt gave me dimensions for my PM935 well in advance of it's shipment but with the same caveat.


----------

